# Rainway Public Beta Released



## smileyhead (Jan 20, 2018)

Can't wait for the Switch client.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Lukerz (Jan 20, 2018)

So theoretically I could emulate a Wii game in 780p and on my PC and play it on my switch!? Gonna troll some friends real hard.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 20, 2018)

Front page!
Hmm...
So we're getting hentai on shit on the Switch early, huh?
Wow.
*clap*


----------



## mustafag32g (Jan 20, 2018)

so this will work on switch internet browser ?


----------



## Lia (Jan 20, 2018)

mustafag32g said:


> so this will work on switch internet browser ?


No


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 20, 2018)

It's been having quite the rough launch so far.


----------



## Lukerz (Jan 20, 2018)

Lia said:


> No


Really? Has anyone tried?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> Really? Has anyone tried?


Yes, Rainway discord my dude.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> So theoretically I could emulate a Wii game in 780p and on my PC and play it on my switch!? Gonna troll some friends real hard.


Never heard about 780p resolution


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, but how's the lag? I tried similar things like nVidia streaming and it had a 10 second delay.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, but how's the lag? I tried similar things like nVidia streaming and it had a 10 second delay.


Damn, 10 seconds?
Not for me...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Damn, 10 seconds?
> Not for me...



That's nice? Well, I want to know if this will fare better, so far nothing has been said on lag on this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Damn, 10 seconds?
> Not for me...


Its hard to know if you mean 
Damn that much? Mine is super low
Or
Damn only 10? Mine super long


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Its hard to know if you mean
> Damn that much? Mine is super low
> Or
> Damn only 10? Mine super long


Damn, that's slow.
It could be because I always use LAN.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Damn, that's slow.
> It could be because I always use LAN.


How much delay do you get? What program and internet speed do you use?
I think gbatemptv could use it, they get like 20 to 30 seconds delay


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> How much delay do you get? What program and internet speed do you use?
> I think gbatemptv could use it, they get like 20 to 30 seconds delay


1.5 seconds or less.
OBS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> How much delay do you get? What program and internet speed do you use?
> I think gbatemptv could use it, they get like 20 to 30 seconds delay



I was using hyperbole, unless the lag is minimal over a 5 GHz  network, yeah, the way I have it set up here prevents me from taking advantage of gaming over a network.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 20, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> 1.5 seconds or less.
> OBS.


I rarely use it due to all my PCs having perfect setups for gaming.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2018)

Whew, testing it now, it's pretty awful. Tons of lag, quality looks awful (the default is "12% lossy" ), setup didn't work the first 4 times and kept erroring out, I had to reboot to get it to actually go through first time setup without an error.

Nvidia's game streaming is just infinitely better than this. I get little to no lag with the same setup I'm testing Rainway with, and it looks 10x better easily. 



Noctosphere said:


> I think gbatemptv could use it, they get like 20 to 30 seconds delay


That's a Twitch thing, the delay is there on purpose because of the way Twitch handles quality settings and distributing the stream to viewers.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Whew, testing it now, it's pretty awful. Tons of lag, quality looks awful (the default is "12% lossy" ), setup didn't work the first 4 times and kept erroring out, I had to reboot to get it to actually go through first time setup without an error.
> 
> Nvidia's game streaming is just infinitely better than this. I get little to no lag with the same setup I'm testing Rainway with, and it looks 10x better easily.
> 
> ...


Oh ok ic


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 20, 2018)

We will eventually be able to use this on Consoles though unlike Nvidia game streaming. Can it even stream to mobile?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2018)

TheVinAnator said:


> We will eventually be able to use this on Consoles though unlike Nvidia game streaming. Can it even stream to mobile?


Moonlight. It's an open source Nvidia game streaming client that currently supports Android, iOS, Chrome browsers, Raspy Pi's, and the Vita. It could easily be ported to other consoles as homebrew, once exploited, as it's been done for the Vita.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 20, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Moonlight. It's an open source Nvidia game streaming client that currently supports Android, iOS, Chrome browsers, Raspy Pi's, and the Vita. It could easily be ported to other consoles as homebrew, once exploited, as it's been done for the Vita.


Ooooh sweet, hopefully this comes to consoles soon.


----------



## Lia (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## markehmus (Jan 20, 2018)

boo i dont want win10


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 20, 2018)

so is it better than steamlink? or moonlight?

update: sorry, I did not read above. so this is dead then, I guess! much hype for nothing.


----------



## NekoNoor (Jan 20, 2018)

Is a linux version of the server/client planned?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 20, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Moonlight. It's an open source Nvidia game streaming client that currently supports Android, iOS, Chrome browsers, Raspy Pi's, and the Vita. It could easily be ported to other consoles as homebrew, once exploited, as it's been done for the Vita.


By the way, have you tested the PS4 browser?


----------



## eduall (Jan 20, 2018)

it's a dream?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 20, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Damn, that's slow.
> It could be because I always use LAN.


I have never had issues with nVidia game stream. 
I just use moonlight on my Phone and I am off! 

That and I usually stream over my local network at 1080p 60fps :/ .... No stuttering.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I have never had issues with nVidia game stream.
> I just use moonlight on my Phone and I am off!
> 
> That and I usually stream over my local network at 1080p 60fps :/ .... No stuttering.



Well, so sorry for not having a fast of a connection as you -_-


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, so sorry for not having a fast of a connection as you -_-


Well, since it is a local network stream protocol; the internet isn't even involved. It's literally IP -> IP data transferring :/


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, so sorry for not having a fast of a connection as you -_-


Don't think he was trying to hurt your feelings.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 20, 2018)

Is it a commercial software? If so will it require monthly subscription when devs officially release it??


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 20, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Is it a commercial software? If so will it require monthly subscription when devs officially release it??


completely free, even when not at home.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 20, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Is it a commercial software? If so will it require monthly subscription when devs officially release it??


It's free forever.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2018)

TheVinAnator said:


> Don't think he was trying to hurt your feelings.



Well, I've had nothing but bad experiences with NVidia Streaming, so I've been a bit skeptical of it being a good system, despite having a 150 mbps connection over a 5 GHz band.  -_-


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 20, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I've had nothing but bad experiences with NVidia Streaming, so I've been a bit skeptical of it being a good system, despite having a 150 mbps connection over a 5 GHz band.  -_-


That's very odd. I just use my 2.4ghz network most of the time. 
That and I can run Nier: Automata (A poorly optimized game for PC) over my network without issues. 

I doubt it's your system. But usually routers have a packet priority feature; for games and streaming that is. At least for modern routers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> That's very odd. I just use my 2.4ghz network most of the time.
> That and I can run Nier: Automata (A poorly optimized game for PC) over my network without issues.
> 
> I doubt it's your system. But usually routers have a packet priority feature; for games and streaming that is. At least for modern routers.



Then I don't know, I'm not even gonna bother trying to use it now.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 20, 2018)

Interesting to know how it fares to Nvidia’s Gamestream/Moonlight.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2018)

naddel81 said:


> so is it better than steamlink? or moonlight?
> 
> update: sorry, I did not read above. so this is dead then, I guess! much hype for nothing.


To be entirely fair, this is just an open beta, it's not necessarily a big release, so they have time to "optimize" everything. But assuming they simply can't get it working as well, yeah, probably not worth.


TheVinAnator said:


> By the way, have you tested the PS4 browser?


I have not, but I don't think it'd be worth it in my particular case since I just have a standard PS4 with 2.4ghz, and no ethernet line running out to my living room.

I already uninstalled it, it really isn't worth it at this stage in my particular case. Maybe if they can optimize it by the time of release, but even then I'll likely just stick to Nvidia.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 20, 2018)

TheVinAnator said:


> completely free, even when not at home.


Wait what!? This software is simple revolutionary, and 8 see there could a huge commercial success, and Will devs release it for FREE? Un-fucking-believeable, if it streams flawlessly, I'll certainly feel so guilty to play for FREE


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Wait what!? This software is simple revolutionary, and 8 see there could a huge commercial success, and Will devs release it for FREE? Un-fucking-believeable, if it streams flawlessly, I'll certainly feel so guilty to play for FREE


I mean, why is that "unbelievable"? You do realize all Rainway does is provide a middle man for PC-to-Client streaming right? Its basically the same thing as any remote desktop client, just designed for gaming like Nvidia and Steam's streaming apps. You still have to have a decent upload speed if you want to have any kind of decent out of the home streaming experience.


----------



## XDel (Jan 20, 2018)

Unrealistic commercial, but cool app none the less.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jan 20, 2018)

Has anyone tested this yet?


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 20, 2018)

When it has switch support will you be able you use the switches controllers through the switch or will you have to connect them to the pc?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 20, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> When it has switch support will you be able you use the switches controllers through the switch or will you have to connect them to the pc?


I believe switch controllers, yes


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I mean, why is that "unbelievable"? You do realize all Rainway does is provide a middle man for PC-to-Client streaming right? Its basically the same thing as any remote desktop client, just designed for gaming like Nvidia and Steam's streaming apps. You still have to have a decent upload speed if you want to have any kind of decent out of the home streaming experience.


Way to go to be a kill joy.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 20, 2018)

Cha0tic said:


> Has anyone tested this yet?


Yes.
TL;DR: It sux.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jan 20, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Yes.
> TL;DR: It sux.



Didnt see that, thanks was curious.

Btw nice profile picture, carlton is awesome.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 20, 2018)

I just hope Sony won't shoot this down the same way they did to cross platform gaming.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2018)

servers are getting Hug of death...i'd wait a few days before trying again


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jan 20, 2018)

It's completely unusable on my end, first it just got a bunch of error when starting, now it just hangs a lot and won't even let me log in, tried reinstalling, and rebooting, etc. to no avail.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Can't wait for the Switch client.



I just want confirmation that Nintendo is going to allow it to be published on the Switch.  Because in all honesty I reeeeeeeealy doubt they're going to allow it on their system.


----------



## blinkzane (Jan 20, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I mean, why is that "unbelievable"? You do realize all Rainway does is provide a middle man for PC-to-Client streaming right? Its basically the same thing as any remote desktop client, just designed for gaming like Nvidia and Steam's streaming apps. You still have to have a decent upload speed if you want to have any kind of decent out of the home streaming experience.


I have gigabyte internet. comes with like 300 mbps upload. I'll be the first to test this once their servers go back up -_-


----------



## LineoftheDead (Jan 20, 2018)

I totally cross my arms when I enter d'va mech too


----------



## blinkzane (Jan 21, 2018)

Quote from discord "For those who want switch version set your DNS to 0.45.055.142.122 and go to find channels in news for web browser"


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 21, 2018)

duffmmann said:


> I just want confirmation that Nintendo is going to allow it to be published on the Switch.  Because in all honesty I reeeeeeeealy doubt they're going to allow it on their system.


I don't know why people assume this. Baseless pessimism?


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 21, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> I don't know why people assume this. Baseless pessimism?



Cuz Nintendo's logic would be: people will run emulators of our old systems to play the roms for free on the Switch through Rainway, hurting the money we could instead make from the virtual console.  I mean I think it would be smart to release because they could tap into the PC-only gamers market.  But based on everything we know about Nintendo at this point, I think they'd be turned off by how easily it could sway people from investing in whatever virtual console service they end up having for the Switch.  In all honesty, I'm typically pretty optimistic about this kind of stuff.  But in this instance, I can't help but be realistic.  I really hope I'm wrong, but every inch of my body and mind is saying Nintendo wont OK Rainway on the Switch.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 21, 2018)

duffmmann said:


> Cuz Nintendo's logic would be: people will run emulators of our old systems to play the roms for free on the Switch through Rainway, hurting the money we could instead make from the virtual console.  I mean I think it would be smart to release because they could tap into the PC-only gamers market.  But based on everything we know about Nintendo at this point, I think they'd be turned off by how easily it could sway people from investing in whatever virtual console service they end up having for the Switch.  In all honesty, I'm typically pretty optimistic about this kind of stuff.  But in this instance, I can't help but be realistic.  I really hope I'm wrong, but every inch of my body and mind is saying Nintendo wont OK Rainway on the Switch.


I dunno about that. Because they're still doing that anyway on their PC. That doesn't really sound like a logical excuse to me. You can say the same about the other consoles as well.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 21, 2018)

I keep getting this fucking bullshit while trying to register, after a hellish time trying to install this fucking bullshit:

"A system error has been encountered. Please try again. #03"

Anyone wanna help me out? I'm getting fucking pissed.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

blinkzane said:


> Quote from discord "For those who want switch version set your DNS to 0.45.055.142.122 and go to find channels in news for web browser"


Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## blinkzane (Jan 21, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> I keep getting this fucking bullshit while trying to register, after a hellish time trying to install this fucking bullshit:
> 
> "A system error has been encountered. Please try again. #03"
> 
> Anyone wanna help me out? I'm getting fucking pissed.


clear cache. try firefox. join the discord. they are patching a ton of stuff. there use load was 20k and they topped that very early on.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 21, 2018)

blinkzane said:


> clear cache. try firefox. join the discord. they are patching a ton of stuff. there use load was 20k and they topped that very early on.


Gotcha. Yeah it's happening on the application as well as on their site, so it must have to do with the site issues. Thank dude!


----------



## Magical Sheep (Jan 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Can anyone confirm this?


I tried it just now and it just gave me a white screen when I tried to load the web client. :/


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

Magical Sheep said:


> I tried it just now and it just gave me a white screen when I tried to load the web client. :/


Me too. Oh well, it's a beta.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 21, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> I dunno about that. Because they're still doing that anyway on their PC. That doesn't really sound like a logical excuse to me. You can say the same about the other consoles as well.



But your PC isn't your Switch.  Nintendo hates emulation outside of their systems as it is.  And obviously if they can prevent emulators on their own systems, they clearly try and stop that from happening by patching exploits and the like that allow us the ability to use such things on their systems.  So if they can plug up an easy leak like this, I have to imagine they will.  Like I said, I'd love to be wrong.  But realistically I don't see Rainway getting an official release on the Switch.  Perhaps they'll end up releasing it as a homebrew app or find a way to offer it through the Switch's browser.  But I'm just not holding my breath on it getting the official release on the Switch, but I suppose we'll see soon enough.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jan 21, 2018)

blinkzane said:


> clear cache. try firefox. join the discord. they are patching a ton of stuff. there use load was 20k and they topped that very early on.



If that's the case they should have the foresight to not make it open beta, release keys, or set a download limit, who releases gaming software like this worldwide with only a 20k user limit.


----------



## blinkzane (Jan 21, 2018)

TheRealNGB said:


> If that's the case they should have the foresight to not make it open beta, release keys, or set a download limit, who releases gaming software like this worldwide with only a 20k user limit.


I cant tell them what is a good idea/bad idea


----------



## Beerus (Jan 21, 2018)

aye cant wait hope ninyendo allows this


----------



## delete12345 (Jan 21, 2018)

blinkzane said:


> Quote from discord "For those who want switch version set your DNS to 0.45.055.142.122 and go to find channels in news for web browser"


So, you really can't do anything after a couple of updates?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 21, 2018)

Pretty annoyed with Rainway right now. First off the damn program has a dependency for Windows Media Player (which for some odd reason isn't installed on my Win 10 Steam PC). Secondly. I made two accounts, one for myself and wife and the damn activation keys don't work. I've made multiple tweets and messages on discord and they all go ignored. You'd think that they would have created a support email account before releasing the beta


----------



## delete12345 (Jan 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Pretty annoyed with Rainway right now. First off the damn program has a dependency for Windows Media Player (which for some odd reason isn't installed on my Win 10 Steam PC). Secondly. I made two accounts, one for myself and wife and the damn activation keys don't work. I've made multiple tweets and messages on discord and they all go ignored. You'd think that they would have created a support email account before releasing the beta


They are ironing out a ton of graphical issues and crashes. At least, the devs are fixing some issues that are much more critical than yours.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 21, 2018)

thought I try it out but its not detecting all my games properly, (is their a way to manually add games?) also when i try lunching the game all i get is a black screen in the rainway client =/


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jan 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Pretty annoyed with Rainway right now. First off the damn program has a dependency for Windows Media Player (which for some odd reason isn't installed on my Win 10 Steam PC). Secondly. I made two accounts, one for myself and wife and the damn activation keys don't work. I've made multiple tweets and messages on discord and they all go ignored. You'd think that they would have created a support email account before releasing the beta



Try the activation key or link in a different browser, I had the same issue, tried it in another browser and it worked.


----------



## europat (Jan 22, 2018)

on my side, after Steam connection , I don't see any of my 12 games installed on my main PC


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 22, 2018)

delete12345 said:


> They are ironing out a ton of graphical issues and crashes. At least, the devs are fixing some issues that are much more critical than yours.


I get that account issues are low on the totem pole when the server side stuff needs attention but having a email address that people can use to contact them with the disclaimer that we will be back to you in "X" amount of days would have been nice.


----------



## delete12345 (Jan 22, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> I get that account issues are low on the totem pole when the server side stuff needs attention but having a email address that people can use to contact them with the disclaimer that we will be back to you in "X" amount of days would have been nice.


I kind of feel like they are too swamped to say such a bold disclaimer. :/


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 22, 2018)

If I can do Titan EX in Final Fantasy XIV, then it is perfect. If not then oh well.


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't you need really good internet to try to stream this onto another device or am I thinking this through differently?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2018)

Where's the Switch download?


----------



## Kamiyama (Jan 22, 2018)

Streaming WITHOUT any hacks would be more than welcome to me. If/When the Switch client is out, I wouldn't need any hacks on my Switch EVER. 

Sure, Moonlight does it's job, but I need 3.60fw for Vita/TV, root for mouse inputs and wireless controller on Android AND jailbreak for iOS just to use PS3 controller. ALL that just to survive when I'm visiting my parents-in-law.


----------



## iMythD (Jan 22, 2018)

Seems to find my steam games fine, but doesn't find any of my GOG games...


----------



## Enovale (Jan 22, 2018)

guys guys it doesnt just detect every game on your pc. It only detects your steam games.

add non-steam shortcuts for everything else. (steam bottom left)


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 22, 2018)

How does this differ from say Moonlight? Do I need to keep my TV on just like it or no?


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jan 22, 2018)

Has anyone been able to get this working client side on xbox one, it just hangs on the "waiting for connection..." screen for me, I believe it's a edge browser issue, because it takes a while with edge on pc too, but chrome tends to connect right away.

/nvm figured it out by switching to websocket connection in settings, than refreshing the page.


----------



## AamitMorthos (Jan 22, 2018)

TheRealNGB said:


> Has anyone been able to get this working client side on xbox one, it just hangs on the "waiting for connection..." screen for me, I believe it's a edge browser issue, because it takes a while with edge on pc too, but chrome tends to connect right away.
> 
> /nvm figured it out by switching to websocket connection in settings, than refreshing the page.



Can I ask how where you able to change that? This is pretty new to me but I'm interested to get this running on my xbox as well.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jan 22, 2018)

LadyHaywood said:


> Can I ask how where you able to change that? This is pretty new to me but I'm interested to get this running on my xbox as well.



in the settings on the client page there is an option for webrtc, and websocket, just change it to websocket, you will also need to switch between pointer settings, and controller settings in the browser options to navigate between the menu and playing your game.

It actually works well in comparison to the other streaming options available, better, but still not great, I'm running my xbox hard wired streaming from a 5ghz wifi connection on my pc about 5ft from my router, with a 12 megabit upload speed, I suppose it might run a little better if it was the opposite, or if both were hard wired, though that kind of defeats the purpose of streaming doesn't it.


----------



## delete12345 (Jan 22, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Where's the Switch download?


Not available.

So far, no one is reporting for any up-to-date info on the Switch.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2018)

delete12345 said:


> Not available.
> 
> So far, no one is reporting for any up-to-date info on the Switch.


That sucks... The Switch is advertised in the trailer, as well as why everyone is hyped for this app.


----------



## Bakugo (Jan 23, 2018)

People are STILL falling for this obvious scam?
They keep saying "look guys you can STREAM GAMES to your NINTENDO SWITCH!" but they obviously do not have approval from Nintendo and the chance that they would ever allow something like this is exactly 0%.
On top of this, it doesn't seem like their programmers even know what they're doing. The server can't even be installed on any windows version that isn't 10, it just tells you to piss off. And it depends on Windows Media Player for some reason.


----------



## delete12345 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bakugo said:


> People are STILL falling for this obvious scam?
> They keep saying "look guys you can STREAM GAMES to your NINTENDO SWITCH!" but they obviously do not have approval from Nintendo and the chance that they would ever allow something like this is exactly 0%.
> On top of this, it doesn't seem like their programmers even know what they're doing. The server can't even be installed on any windows version that isn't 10, it just tells you to piss off. And it depends on Windows Media Player for some reason.


Windows Media Player comes with the WMV codec, used for high video compression for Rainway to transmit data and video via the network.


----------



## monstrosity (Jan 25, 2018)

redacted lol


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 25, 2018)

delete12345 said:


> Windows Media Player comes with the WMV codec, used for high video compression for Rainway to transmit data and video via the network.


Any other way we can get the wmv codec? I don't want to have to reinstall Windows (which is working perfectly with all my games) just for the sake of Rainway.


----------



## delete12345 (Jan 26, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Any other way we can get the wmv codec? I don't want to have to reinstall Windows (which is working perfectly with all my games) just for the sake of Rainway.


No idea. I'm primarily a Windows user, so I never had to look for WMV specific codecs.


----------

